# Projectile pee



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Daisy my little Netherland Dwarf has a skill I've never seen before. When she pees she doesn't do it like most rabbits, instead she kind of stretches forward and shoots it out behind her (hence projectile pee). I've never seen another rabbit do this, wondering if anyone else has seen it or knows if its just Daisy being Daisy or if its quite common.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Daisy my little Netherland Dwarf has a skill I've never seen before. When she pees she doesn't do it like most rabbits, instead she kind of stretches forward and shoots it out behind her (hence projectile pee). I've never seen another rabbit do this, wondering if anyone else has seen it or knows if its just Daisy being Daisy or if its quite common.


never heard or seen it before lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hahahahahahaha 

Oliver did that to me the other day and it soaked me as i was stood next to his cage, feeding him 

Little brat he is :lol:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

hAVE HEARD OF MALES SPRAYING BUT HAVENT HEARD OF THIS MY SISTERS LION HEAD JUST PEES IN THE CORNER AS NORM.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

She's not doing it to spray its just how she normally pees thats why its so strange. I know when George sprays he kicks his back legs around to spread it more but Daisy just stretches forward and pees backwards. Yes I pay great attention to to my rabbits peeing habits.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Yes I pay great attention to to my rabbits peeing habits.


worrying ut: :001_tt2:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I know I'm a strange person but its good in a way, I spot the first sign of anything unusual with them. You all still love me though I hope.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I know I'm a strange person but its good in a way, I spot the first sign of anything unusual with them. You all still love me though I hope.


always my dear kammie


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yay I feel so loved now.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Kammie said:


> Yay I feel so loved now.


Must admit i keep an eye on my gpigs pee also. Is a good indicator if there may be a problem.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Never seen or heard of it but then again I don't know a lot about rabbits.

It must look pretty strange though and i'd be carefull about bringing the rabbit in the house


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yep my un-neutered buns did this, ive seen saffy do it outside, shes still very territorial even though shes spayed.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

So it could be that she's carrying on the behaviour from before she was spayed? She was already four when she was spayed since I got her from work and her previous owner never had her spayed. She's not a dominant rabbit in anyway though she shows every sign of being submissive.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw bless her! I've never seen a female projectile pee before but all mine have been spayed before I've had them. Does she spray quite a distance?

My OH experienced his first 'spray' last night when he allowed Alan onto the rug which I told him not to as its the other rabbits territory. He sprayed ALL around it! I made him clear it up and now I have to get another rug for the other two...men! lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

It doesn't go far behind her only a couple of cm but its still strange to see.


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

1 of my does does that... I really didn't think much of it!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

probably to stop her little feet getting wet sounds like shes got brains!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Hehe maybe Emzy she is quite a smart little girl.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

do u remember having to squat as a kid and it not going so well? maybe we should have tried lunging


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL yeah I remember those long day trips to the forest as a kid and having to squat behind a tree because I was too desperate to wait for a loo. Usually ended up with a damp leg on my trousers after. Thank god I've learnt better control of my bladder since then.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

haha thats exactly it, I will teach my children to lunge at the tree ahah!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Good idea! Lesson one from Daisy on how to pee in the woods.


----------

